# Rabbit Skin Problem? Please help!



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello, today a friend of mine was giving away a rabbit. He said I need to give it away today or I have to let it go. So I asked him if i could have it. He drove to my house and gave me the rabbit. I put him in my old guinea pig cage. I noticed that his face was "crusty" Thick crust around his eyes,nose and feet. I have no idea what to do. I asked m friend what happened and he said "rabbits have a sensitive skin."


Please help! I hope it is nothing life threatening to the rabbit.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 22, 2015)

You really need to take the rabbit to the vet. There are a number of potential ailments that could be causing the problem. Also, if your old guinea pig cage is a store bought one you are probably going to need to make/purchase a larger cage. Good luck.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jun 22, 2015)

Rabbit has a parasite. I'm going to have to give my friend the rabbit back. I want to save the rabbit but I can't afford vet bills. Because of the parasite it infected me. I got in my eye!!!! I going to the eye doctor tomorrow. My eye is swollen, irritated and itchy.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh man that is awful. I hope it clears up for you fast. Your friend should really be paying your doctor bills if you picked up something from the rabbit.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely!!! Good luck with your eye!


----------



## Sticky (Jun 24, 2015)

How did it go? What did the doctor say?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 11, 2015)

What happened to you mantis pets? Are you ok?


----------



## Sticky (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Jul 16, 2015)

Im all fine. I got the parasite removed with some weird eye drops. 


Found out where my friend got the rabbit. He caught a wild rabbit and tried to tame it as a pet.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 17, 2015)

Im glad you are ok! Wow. Your friend really wasn't one, giving you a very ill wild rabbit. You are lucky you didnt loose your eyesight in that eye.

Take good care and don't accept any more animals from your 'friend'!


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad you are ok dude. Your friend should have known something was wrong with that rabbit


----------

